# shingle nail guns



## Joeroof (Nov 14, 2020)

we used nothing but hitachi nail guns for years. Now that hitachi sold to matabo were 
having problems with guns going down sooner than they should. Is anyone else having this problem. Years ago we try to be a nail gun on the market and the only gun that Could keep up with the shingles was the Hitachi. Anyone have any feedback


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Max...Best nailer around


----------



## Joeroof (Nov 14, 2020)

max? thanks we will try it


----------

